# Bike Swap, Newark DE



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

3rd Annual Newark (DE) Bike Swap, Feb 23

Newark Bike Swap | Delaware Trail Spinners


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome, plan on being there. 
Bill


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks sinker

have either of you done this? just curious on the level of turn out previously?


----------

